# EVO frame colors



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Cannondale, if you're listening, please offer the EVO frame (only) in the matte black. White or Team (also white) aren't exactly great options. I've owned six Cannondales, but am considering going to Specialized because I'm not spending $3500 on a frame color I can't stand. End ran/plea.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale Ultimate frame is in matte black not sure if they will offer that version as frame only or complete bike, other choice is the Di2 frame comes in matte black with white decals, Traumamd had this bike and it's pretty sharp looking bike.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

haha yes, I'm sure Cannondale chose their current colours JUST to piss you off, newridr.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale Ultimate frame is in matte black not sure if they will offer that version as frame only or complete bike, other choice is the Di2 frame comes in matte black with white decals, Traumamd had this bike and it's pretty sharp looking bike.


The EVO frameset is ONLY being offered in the 'Team' and the 'White' colors. That's what the OP was saying.


----------



## frafoss (Jul 14, 2010)

newridr said:


> Cannondale, if you're listening, please offer the EVO frame (only) in the matte black. White or Team (also white) aren't exactly great options. I've owned six Cannondales, but am considering going to Specialized because I'm not spending $3500 on a frame color I can't stand. End ran/plea.


+1. Give us the 2010 Himod supesix look back.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

twiggy said:


> haha yes, I'm sure Cannondale chose their current colours JUST to piss you off, newridr.


Not saying they did it to piss anyone off. Just making the point that most people buying high end bikes start with frames and build them out as they want. $12K is a **** load for a bike, but especially so for one that doesn't have most of the components I want.

Most every other manufacturer sell their frames in all the colors they produce. In the end, isn't it about getting people on your bike?


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

I gotta agree with newridr. I am getting to the spot where I can get a dream bike and the Evo doesn't come in the color I want or with the group I want.......

Yes it may be vanity, but if I am spending more on a bike than I spent on my Harley......I should get my choice I think..


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure where your guys are shopping but my LBS can get all the colors as frames.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

joco said:


> Not sure where your guys are shopping but my LBS can get all the colors as frames.


really? Please post the name of the shop or send me a PM.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> really? Please post the name of the shop or send me a PM.


Sure... the shop is Freshbikes. They are in Virginia. At the very least (if they can't get the frame you want at the moment) I think they would get the bike and strip the parts off....


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

joco said:


> Sure... the shop is Freshbikes. They are in Virginia. At the very least (if they can't get the frame you want at the moment) I think they would get the bike and strip the parts off....


Getting the bike of your color choice and the shop stripping it makes sense. As far as getting what ever color you want from Cannondale in a pristine un-built condition isn't going to happen for the normal John Q. Public customer. 

Sales guys / gals can do that sort of thing on a very limited basis if they are doing favors for shop owners. Maybe a shop owner has a customer who drops a ton of cash or the shop owner wants it for themselves. But consumers can't walk into a dealership and order up an un-built frame in the color of their choice.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Getting the bike of your color choice and the shop stripping it makes sense. As far as getting what ever color you want from Cannondale in a pristine un-built condition isn't going to happen for the normal John Q. Public customer.
> 
> Sales guys / gals can do that sort of thing on a very limited basis if they are doing favors for shop owners. Maybe a shop owner has a customer who drops a ton of cash or the shop owner wants it for themselves. But consumers can't walk into a dealership and order up an un-built frame in the color of their choice.


I disagree... it all depends on the shop you are dealing with. I've seen manufacturers do things you would never expect for shops that are their TOP shops. And in this case Freshbikes is one of Cannondales top shops.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

joco said:


> I disagree... it all depends on the shop you are dealing with. I've seen manufacturers do things you would never expect for shops that are their TOP shops. And in this case Freshbikes is one of Cannondales top shops.


You don't get it. Call Cannondale in Bedford and ask them what frame colors you can get for the EVO.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

I understand what your saying. 

But have a top dealer call Cannondale and have them tell them they need a certain color. They'll get it

Just for example Freshbikes has their own Cannondale model that isnt available in any other store.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

joco said:


> I understand what your saying.
> 
> But have a top dealer call Cannondale and have them tell them they need a certain color. They'll get it
> 
> Just for example Freshbikes has their own Cannondale model that isnt available in any other store.


You and I are saying the same thing. The BIG BOYS can get favors. That's exactly what I said in the beginning. But the BIG shops aren't in every town in America. And customers with cash to throw around aren't everywhere walking the streets.
So..................like I said, average Joe Pedestrian is going to be limited to the EVO colors that Cannondale will sell to their shop. 

As far as having their own model that is exclusive to Fresh Bikes? It is an EVO painted in the Fresh Bikes own color scheme. It is not a unique MODEL of the EVO frame.
And what you are describing isn't unique and it doesn't give Fresh Bikes any clout with Cannondale. Fresh Bikes had to pay for those frames and paint jobs just like any other Cannondale shop trying to buy EVO's.
Shops with their own paint scheme;
Incycle Calif
Helen's Calif
Erics Minnesota
Schelegel Oklahoma
and NO doubt others I haven't discovered yet.

Teams with their one paint jobs;
LaGrange S. Calif
and the list of teams is really big!
Teams actually have some weight to throw around and get a super discount on their gear.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> You and I are saying the same thing. The BIG BOYS can get favors. That's exactly what I said in the beginning. But the BIG shops aren't in every town in America. And customers with cash to throw around aren't everywhere walking the streets.
> So..................like I said, average Joe Pedestrian is going to be limited to the EVO colors that Cannondale will sell to their shop.
> 
> As far as having their own model that is exclusive to Fresh Bikes? It is an EVO painted in the Fresh Bikes own color scheme. It is not a unique MODEL of the EVO frame.
> ...


OMG.. Im sorry but unless you know the exact shop you speak of... please do not jump to conclusions. The specific bike I am speaking does not have a custom paint job, its actually a try custom model... sure its the same frame but the parts build is completely unavailable elsewhere. 

And you're wrong... the average Joe can call this shop or any shop and order from a bike from them... heck they do it all the time. 

All I am trying to point out is that if you want a bike from Cannondale or any other manufacturer... call the shops that are known to sell a lot of that brand... and they will be able to accommodate them.

Just look at the shop in Utah that can sell online, yet very few other shops can. There is waaaay more to the behind the scenes deal making than what most people realize.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Joco.
I'm done. Your arguments and logic paths are deviating wildly. 
The shop on-line (Infinite Cycles) is the first of it's kind for Cannondale product and won't be the last.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

Well my LBS cant order frames and that is all that really matters to me in my little world.

And was there really an "OMG" thrown out in a discussion about $5500 plus bicycles???? I have officially seen it all.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wait, so a bike shop that is a cannon dale dealer still may not be able to order an EVO?


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

EVO complete bike....yes. EVO frame...no


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ddhartzell said:


> EVO complete bike....yes. EVO frame...no


What do you mean by frame..no?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

ddhartzell said:


> EVO complete bike....yes. EVO frame...no


And why is that?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Any official Cannondale dealer has privilege to order frames as well as full bikes.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats what one would think.

I own a baby furniture business and i can order anything i want from our manufactures, They never tell me that i can order a whole set of furniture (crib, and multiple dressers) but not the individual pieces.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ddhartzell said:


> EVO complete bike....yes. EVO frame...no


Any Cannondale dealer can order frames, if some shops wont do it, it's because they dont want to, not because they can't.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

Mmmm....this is getting curious. I asked if they could order me a frameset and they told me "no...you can't order it as a frame set". I wonder what gives. I have bought 3 bikes from them in the last few years and feel we have a good relationship...I have no reason to believe they aren't being honest.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

ddhartzell said:


> Mmmm....this is getting curious. I asked if they could order me a frameset and they told me "no...you can't order it as a frame set". I wonder what gives. I have bought 3 bikes from them in the last few years and feel we have a good relationship...I have no reason to believe they aren't being honest.


Maybe they are just oblivious to the fact that they actually can order a frame.....ignorance is bliss! :mad2:


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

The update here is that I was working with Freshbikes and even they can't get just the frame. They could get a stripped down "module" that included the DT Swiss wheels, but the price point was nuts.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

newridr said:


> The update here is that I was working with Freshbikes and even they can't get just the frame. They could get a stripped down "module" that included the DT Swiss wheels, but the price point was nuts.


BTW... which specific model where you trying to get. By a mention of the DT Swiss wheels it seems you were looking for an Ultimate?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Some shops want to sell what they have in stock, they don't want to order on top of that and then get stuck with stock for too long... understandable, especially for lower volume shops... but all Cannondale dealers can get framesets from Cannondale, as long as they're models/colors offered as framesets. If you want a specific model/color that is not available as a frameset, then yes, a store's only option is to strip a full bike for you... or you do that yourself and sell all the parts (more trouble but by far the cheapest option usually).


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

joco said:


> BTW... which specific model where you trying to get. By a mention of the DT Swiss wheels it seems you were looking for an Ultimate?


Yes, I wanted the matte black frame of the Ultimate. 

And to DGerous' point, yes, I've bought whole bikes and stripped them. Did that with a carbon Flash two years ago, but the $12,000 price point makes it impossible to do with the Ultimate. You'd never come close to recouping what you'd need to on the parts to make it worthwhile.

So I'm simply going to go with the white/black frame and build it out with Campy SR. Not a huge fan of white frames, but I saw it in person this week and it has enough black in it to make it decent.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

newridr said:


> Yes, I wanted the matte black frame of the Ultimate.
> 
> And to DGerous' point, yes, I've bought whole bikes and stripped them. Did that with a carbon Flash two years ago, but the $12,000 price point makes it impossible to do with the Ultimate. You'd never come close to recouping what you'd need to on the parts to make it worthwhile.
> 
> So I'm simply going to go with the white/black frame and build it out with Campy SR. Not a huge fan of white frames, but I saw it in person this week and it has enough black in it to make it decent.


Ahhh.. had I realized that, I may not have even suggested contacting them. Actually I am quite surprised that they even offered the module.

From what I know... the Ultimate is a very unique bike... supposedly all the tubes are hand selected and then assembled specifically to be an Ultimate, resulting in the lightest possible frame. Its supposed to be slightly one step better than the rest of the EVOs.... so that may have been the issue with getting that frame.

I suspect that if you wanted ANY other frame you would have been able to get it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

To my knowledge, the Ultimate's frame is exactly the same as far as carbon and manufacturing is concerned, it's only lighter because of the lack of paint (paint weighs, lighter colors are the heaviest since it needs to be thicker to completely cover the black carbon underneath, a completely white frame would be the heaviest normally).

They got picky while they were doing the latest testing prototypes. Peter Denk's personal Evo is in the lower 600gr range...


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> To my knowledge, the Ultimate's frame is exactly the same as far as carbon and manufacturing is concerned, it's only lighter because of the lack of paint (paint weighs, lighter colors are the heaviest since it needs to be thicker to completely cover the black carbon underneath, a completely white frame would be the heaviest normally).


That's not what I've been told by multiple Cannondale reps. Its sort of similar to what Specialized does with SWorks. 

And actually, isn't the Ultimate the only bike with the internally routed cables for DI2?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they don't manufacture them any differently... maybe they pick the lightest frames out of the production runs to build them as Ultimates though. I wouldn't bet my shirt either way.

No, the Evo Di2 frame is the Di2 specific frame, it's a bit heavier than the naked Ultimate with some matte grey paint (best looking Evo IMO, I wouldn't want Di2 personally though). The Ultimates are mechanical specific.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't manufacture them any differently... maybe they pick the lightest frames out of the production runs to build them as Ultimates though. I wouldn't bet my shirt either way.
> 
> No, the Evo Di2 frame is the Di2 specific frame, it's a bit heavier than the naked Ultimate with some matte grey paint (best looking Evo IMO, I wouldn't want Di2 personally though). The Ultimates are mechanical specific.



Oh yea thats right... the Ultimate isn't DI2... I was confusing it with the DI2 specific bike.

The rep I spoke with was pretty adamant about the tubes all being hand selected before it was built, and the layup was done by the best in the factory, with higher QC tolerances, etc, etc... it was a pretty convincing story.

But who knows, we don't know for sure what goes on in these factories.

Heck I've even heard of better tubes going on lower-end bikes just because they had an overrun of one type or another.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

joco said:


> Oh yea thats right... the Ultimate isn't DI2... I was confusing it with the DI2 specific bike.
> 
> The rep I spoke with was pretty adamant about the tubes all being hand selected before it was built, and the layup was done by the best in the factory, with higher QC tolerances, etc, etc... it was a pretty convincing story.
> 
> ...


It's possible, it would take a bit longer (justifying the price a bit), I actually mis-read you the first time, I thought you meant the carbon to make those tubes were hand picked specifically for the Ultimate frames (that, they're not)... but picking the lightest tubes they have wouldn't be that complicated.

But there is inconsistency between reps... I've heard some say things that weren't true... and some have learned about new, unreleased stuff from me in the past.  Maybe I should become a rep!


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

*Built up a white EVO*

So after my initial complaint regarding frame only colors, I took the plunge and ordered the white. I'm not a fan of white frames, but I do have to say it looks pretty good in person. I went full Campy SR and the Bora's help make the bike pop. Still would have preferred a black frame option, but I'm happy enough with the results. I'll post pics later.

And not that others haven't already said this, but my initial ride was with the local club on the "Thurs night world championships" and the bike was fast and nimble. I took it a little easy on the sprints and corners, but it was very stable. Looking forward to testing it out on a much longer ride this weekend.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ddhartzell said:


> I gotta agree with newridr. I am getting to the spot where I can get a dream bike and the Evo doesn't come in the color I want or with the group I want.......
> 
> Yes it may be vanity, but if I am spending more on a bike than I spent on my Harley......I should get my choice I think..


Same here. If they had offered the Ultimate as a frameset, I probably would have bought it already. It would haven been too hard to resist. Hopefully they'll do that for 2013.


----------

